# old wives tales?



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Tomorrow I am having an hysteroscopy/polypectomy.
Can you tell me, or is this just an old wives tale, are you more fertile after having this done?

Hope this isn`t too dumb a question!

Thanks, Allison xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Allison,

There is no evidence to suggest the procedure will increase fertility however removal of polyps will assist the implantation of embryos.

Hope this helps!

Peter



allison said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Tomorrow I am having an hysteroscopy/polypectomy.
> Can you tell me, or is this just an old wives tale, are you more fertile after having this done?
> ...


----------

